# Irradesceant sharks



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

I have 1 irradecent (?) shark in my 155gal tank along with other fisheeze.

no one seems to pick on him, but he has an issue.

when i got him, around both his nose holes, there was pink. i was told "its normal" by the fish "guru" they had there. Now, few months later, on got bigger and the other dissapeared.

It looks like a pink bump, without skin. like its raw or somthing. it also made his front wisker thing fall off. he is approx 1' long, and his sore is approx 1/8" dia. should i do somthing about this? what should i do? i let him have time to 'heal' and only one side did. Deffinitly not normal, as fish guy said.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

picture?


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

i cant get a pic b/c he moves around WAAAAAAAAAY to fast for my camera.

w/o seeing it i know its a little hard to say, but if it was your little guy, what would you do?


----------



## nonyabiz (Aug 3, 2009)

Irradeseant sharks hate being in captivity and are very skiddish fish. they rub their noses on the glass none stop. It is probubly just a soar from rubbing it when passing back and forth against the glass. Just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesnt turn to fungus. Normally it doesnt. Thats why the guru fish guy told you its normal. Its is only for the tank members of the species.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah its probrbly fro, running himself against a hard surface or something like rocks,or even glass...just make sure it doesnt get in fected


----------

